# Audio / Video >  REN904 + AL5 pastiprinatajs

## Agats

Taisu SE pastipr., AL5 bus pentode , šeit ir  kas taisa lamas pastiprinatajus?  ::

----------


## serotonine

> lamas pastiprinatajus?


 hell yeah!!!    lamas pastiprinātājus taisam!!    :: 


ok...   es ar nepacietību gaidu kad pieslēgsies topikam vecbiedri  Isegrim, Didzis un  osscar

jautājumi. 1!!!    1) vai tu šos muzeju retumus   pirki,   vai izrūnīji   muzeja cienīgu radioaparātu??   

                        2) šis būs 1mais tavs lampu stiprīklis ??

                        3)   a uz tranzistoriem un mikrenēm esi lodējis??

                        4)  točno zini, ka lētākas un labskanīgākas lampas negribi izvēlēties? nē nu ja šitādas tev daudz ir, man jau arī interesē kā skan pirmskara pentode piemēram.   varbūt ūber saunds.... Pats iedotu  tev padomju ražotās nelietotas kādas sākumam... par velti!    izejas trafi gan man  īsti nav.     spēka trafi  uttenī  ir daži gan slavikam gan rolandam. viņi daudz neprasīs jaunam entuziastam..

----------


## Agats

Labrit, trešais pastipr, bet maz prakses un teorijas galva. REN904 ir no vislabakjiem triodem pasaule uz draivieru, protams ja viņš ir vermahta laika. Man diemžel ir 35 gada - sudraba krasa. Labakie vermahta 35-40g - zelta krasa, maksa protams divreiz dargak. AL5 pirku priekš RX fonokorektora,  bet pastiprinataja gribeju 2A3, pagaidam  nav naudas pirkt 2A3 (rca-kenrad 40 gados) un uzstadišu AL5 pentodu uz laiku pseidotrioda un pentoda režimos. Planos kad bušu ļoti ļoti bagats  :: , noprirkšu vermahta triodes korolieni AD1, visslabaka triods uz musu zemes! bet maksa murgs dargi. Uz tranz. ne reizi, tikai uz mikruhiem un dauz dažadus. Bet uz lampiem priekš vinila un dvēselei.
PS lampas nevar but letakas un labakas , viņi var but  vai letakas vai labakas  ::  , bet mans pastipr.uz visletakam GU50 SE labi skan  :: 
PS2 transi pirku lietuva, gaidu anodes-katodes un izejas trasus, bet kur var LV taisit transus, nezinu un ļoti žel ja pie mums ne taisa transus. Roland un Slavik izgatavo transus? 



> hell yeah!!!    lamas pastiprinātājus taisam!!

----------


## AndrisZ

Roland un Slavik izgatavo transus? 
Nē, viņi ir tirgotāji.

----------


## Agats

Heh...Tad viņi ne ko nevar palidzet ja taisi lampas pastiprinataju! 




> Roland un Slavik izgatavo transus? 
> Nē, viņi ir tirgotāji.

----------


## Didzis

Ja jau tik aktīvi domā par retro lampām, tad varbūt ir vērts pašam arī transformatorus tīt. Nu nav tur nekāds kosmos, galvenais labu serdes materiālu dabūt. Pa to veco lampu cenu var pats sev atļauties automātisku tinamo mašīnu nopirkt. Lai gan es savulaik ar roku tinu un nekas, viss sanāca, kaut bijau jauns un bez jebkādas pieredzes. Tinamos vadus arī nevarēja normāli dabūt, bet tagad pērc precīzi, kādus vajag. 
Ja par lampām runā, tad es gan neesmu pārliecināts, ka tikai un vienīgi vecās vācu lampas skan. Jā, smuki izskatās, bet tehnikas attīstība nestāvēja uzvietas un, pēc visiem parametriem, kaut EL34 ir labāka. Vai tā AL5 skanēs īpaši labāk par lētu 6П3С arī nedomāju. Galvenais pareizus režīmus lampai iestādīt, lai tā optimālos apstākļos strādā, nevis smuki izskatas. Man liekas, ka pārāk esi audiofīlu forumus salasījies. Lampu pastiprinātāja galvenā detaļa ir izejas transformators, kurš ienes vislielākos kropļojumus. Vot to uztīt vajag precīzi konkrētai izejas lampai, nevis piemeklēt aptuveni un vēl par to vājprāta naudu maksāt. Pats tak saki, ka GU50 neslikti skan, bet šī lampa ir viena no izpaltītākajām un lētākajām.

----------


## Agats

Tikai lampas no 30 lidz 44... max 50gados skan, ka eiropas ta ari no usas ka 2A3, 300b un tt (ja mes runajam par muziku, ne par skaņu vispar) . Un visslabaka AD1 pasaule! Ja mes taisam gaisa kristalu "ierici" kas no vinila lidz akustikai bus vintaža tajos gados. Ka ari visi kondensatori , rezistori un transformato ari vintažie, skaļruni..ja tas maksa ļoti ļoti ļoti dargi. Bet vajag pamazam iet uz šo pusi!  Un par cccp lampiem - vacu vermahta lampas datasheet uzrakstits - strada 10000h, padomju -500  ::  , saprotams ka padomju taisija no suda kada rezima netaisa viņiem! Ja ir ari labas cccp lampas, bet vini atkal maksa dargi un atkla tas ir lampas lidz 50 gadiem.  Mans gu50 labs pastip. lai klausities mp3  ::   . Man ari tagad nav nekas, taisu, dargi ļoti, eju ar mazam soļiem. Un vajag staigat klausities dzivo muziku, klasisko, lai saprastu ka vajag "stradat" pastipr.fonokorektoram , akustikai un tt. Pec tam staigat ciemos kuram jau ir tada "ierice", es klausijos pie diviem...bet tas ir maz  ::  tapec rakstu šeit, grubi apmainities praksei  :: 

PS ne, es jau pats 3šo gadu taisu akustiku  ::  man ar transformatoriem   negribas ne ko darit  ::   , lai meitari dara savu darbu  ::

----------


## osscar

Labi ka kāds kaut ko būvē, es parasti izeju no tā kādi izejnieki pieejami un tad piemeklē pārējo. Ja nauda nav problēma, tad protams var darīt savādāk. Kā reiz tagad klausos lampas, vēss saproties.

----------


## Agats

biju jusu saita, ļoti skaistas lampas pastipr. korpusus paši taisijat?

----------


## osscar

korpusi no ebaya,  Latvijā uz CNC izgriezti "galvenie" caurumi.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav tā, ka visas krievu lampas būtu štruntīgas. Man savulaik darbā apstājās TU600 pastiprinātājs liekas no 1953 gada. Nojukusi bija viena lampa un tā bija nostrādājusi apmēram trīsdesmit gadus bez pārtraukuma. Es saprotu, aparāts no Staļina laikiem, radiotranslācija krieviem  svēta lieta un, ja labi nedarbosies, aizsūtīs uz lāģeri, bet tik ilgs kalpošanas laiks, tas ir nopietni. Ja runā vispār par lampinieku skanējumu, tad es vismaz neticu, ka vecās lampas skan labāk. Jā, droši vien savādāk, jo tehnoloģija nebija atstādāta, bet tais laikos tak vispār nebija augstas prasības pret skaņu. Visi bija priecīgi, ka nav vairs mēmais kino un radio skan. Vintāžas detaļas, nu nezinu, ar ko tad tās labākas? Veci un labi elektrolītiskie kondensatori principā nevar būt. Papīra kondensātori bija baigie mēsli. Pretestības arī nekādas labās. Jā, vizlas kondensātori nenokaujami, bet visas pārejās detaļas var izmantot jaunas un ar daudz labākiem rādītājiem. Vintāžas trafs, labi izejnieka serde, bet tais laikos principā nebija lielas serdes izejas transformatoros, jo nevajadzēja zemās frekvences atskaņot. Vecs vara vads vai jauns, nu tur man neviens neiestāstīs, ka vecie vara vadi, ar drūpošu laku, ir kautkas labs. Tur jau sākas reliģija. Es esmu tikai par lampu pastiprinātāju būvu, bet ar moderniem lampu slēgumiem, jaunām kvalitatīvām detaļām un izejas trafiem, kuri precīzi tīti konkrētām lampām.

----------


## tornislv

Sirsnīgi iesaku aiziet un ar savām vērmahya lampām iebāzties FB grupā "Аудиофилия головного мозга". Tur ārti uz vajadzīgo palātu nozīmējumu izrakstīs.

----------

